# Bad Dog Photo's



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

I want to see everyone's "Bad Dog" photos!

This photo was last week, came home to find Duke got onto the coffee table and found some wet wipes...

BUT SERIOUSLY HOW DO YOU EVEN BE MAD WHEN THEY ARE SO CUTE ound:


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

When I came back into the room.... something looked different..!?!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

This happened when my back was turned. Hershey is still guilty of doing this. Notice Ollie peeking around the corner ready to join in.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Bad Dog Result*

Thought I would show after to your before pictures. This is his short term hang out while I clean up (out of site). Now for Zoe, as these are too flimsy to hold any but smallest puppy.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Wickedness*

Zoe and K tearing up protective underwear which helps Kosmo control natural desire (he loses twins early next month).


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Tux found the bag that holds treats in the pantry when we left the door open by accident. He got his head stuck in the large handle and couldn't get rid of the incriminating evidence.


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

It's a little blurry, but this is Raffy during his first Thanksgiving. He snuck under my husband who was cutting the turkey and not noticing that A)The juices/grease was dripping onto the floor and B) The floor was a RAFFY! In this picture, he's not wet, that's all turkey juice/oil. It took 2 weeks and 3 baths to get him completely clean.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I love this thread! I hope we get more of these. They are hysterical! Great for a laugh.


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH ALL THESE MADE MY AFTERNOON! DYING WITH LAUGHTER!


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

Bad photos of dogs, photos of bad dogs or bad photos of bad dogs?

She wanted to see the cat...


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Bad dog and bad computer skills (i have tried everything to turn this picture around). Loki with toilet paper. He dragged it from the powder room into the kitchen. Have to love the "who me" face. Needless to say, powder room door gets closed when we leave.


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*fyi*



Barbara Levy said:


> Bad dog and bad computer skills (i have tried everything to turn this picture around). Loki with toilet paper. He dragged it from the powder room into the kitchen. Have to love the "who me" face. Needless to say, powder room door gets closed when we leave.


Most of what I take is from iPad camera. If I turn from horizontally before I click shudder it posts sideways. Even if I edit it by cropping into horizontal rectangular shape the picture posts sideways. I just have to remember not to turn the pad if I want to post on forum.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Marni said:


> Most of what I take is from iPad camera. If I turn from horizontally before I click shudder it posts sideways. Even if I edit it by cropping into horizontal rectangular shape the picture posts sideways. I just have to remember not to turn the pad if I want to post on forum.


Thanks. I took this one with my i-phone. Maybe if I take horizontally instead of vertically. If I send them to my Dell desktop at work I can get them correct but not on my MAC Air laptop.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I was going to just crop the Loki picture so we could see him better, but then I ended up only cropping out the bottom and right as I thought the long trail of toilet paper around the corner added to the "bad dog" effect. We couldn't think of anything Shama has really gotten into. Here's a photo of her in the dishwasher when she was little . . .


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh these are so funny! I have had the toilet paper experience many times! What is it with Havs and paper!??!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Paper is a common thread with Havs. The other night my hubby was sitting on the bed watching TV and Oliver was laying with him. He got up to go into the washroom and when he came back the piece of paper towel he had left on the nightstand was gone. The whole thing. Ollie ate it. That is the thing that bothers me with him, he doesn't shred it, he eats it. I never leave any paper lying around, now hubby won't either, I hope.


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Paper is a common thread with Havs. The other night my hubby was sitting on the bed watching TV and Oliver was laying with him. He got up to go into the washroom and when he came back the piece of paper towel he had left on the nightstand was gone. The whole thing. Ollie ate it. That is the thing that bothers me with him, he doesn't shred it, he eats it. I never leave any paper lying around, now hubby won't either, I hope.


I pet sit for an Irish Setter who does the same thing! I've learned to never leave any type of paper products where he could reach them.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Paper is a common thread with Havs. The other night my hubby was sitting on the bed watching TV and Oliver was laying with him. He got up to go into the washroom and when he came back the piece of paper towel he had left on the nightstand was gone. The whole thing. Ollie ate it. That is the thing that bothers me with him, he doesn't shred it, he eats it. I never leave any paper lying around, now hubby won't either, I hope.


Willow will eat TP and napkins. All other paper seems to be just shredded. Fortunately she has never had the opportunity to get to the "used" TP!


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

Last night Luna was barking stedily for about 5 min, so I wen't to check out what she was barking at. I found her in the kitchen, on the table. She was stuck! Here is a picture of the table she was on (I didn't think to take a picture of her when she was still on it)









As you can see it is much easier to go on than get off of this table if you are a little dog.

I am guessing that she will think twice next time she thinks it might be a good idea to go on it Lol


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

This is a fun thread.


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Ahhh. This puts things in perspective--Shama looks so so small. What a cutie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Barbara Levy said:


> Thanks. I took this one with my i-phone. Maybe if I take horizontally instead of vertically. If I send them to my Dell desktop at work I can get them correct but not on my MAC Air laptop.


I always have to do cropping, rotating, and any photo adjustments using "Preview" on my MAC. I haven't figured out how to do it on my iPhone or iPad. Maybe it requires a type of photo app installed on the iPhone and iPad??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*New Bad*

Kosmo as editor.

This was handout from his trainer. Also titled. "My dog ate his homework!"


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Marni said:


> Kosmo as editor.
> 
> This was handout from his trainer. Also titled. "My dog ate his homework!"


That was no accident. I think Havanese can read.


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Marni said:


> Kosmo as editor.
> 
> This was handout from his trainer. Also titled. "My dog ate his homework!"


Thanks for the laugh&#129315;. Looks like something my KC would do. They really are smart!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Tux's Mom said:


> That was no accident. I think Havanese can read.


I think it was the word "commands".>


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Marni said:


> I think it was the word "commands".>




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bocce (Aug 25, 2017)

Bocce had some fun with paper today too lol!


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

This thread is so great!!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

*why it takes me so long to get the bed made*


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I'm laughing out loud!!!!!:laugh2:
What a hoot.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*How to Deal*

Decorate.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*putting toys away*



Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> View attachment 149162


It's kind of a similar reason to why it takes me so long to put the toys away. Perry loves to take toys out of the basket and then will play with 1 or 2, but as soon as I pick any up to put them away or drop them in the basket, he NEEEEEDDDDSSSS!!! to play with that exact one right. this. minute.! I can't even distract him with another one because he'll drop it and run right to the basket to pull the ones just returned out.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Mine ride the blankets from the laundry room to the bedroom. Housework takes longer but is infinitely more fun. Nonetheless, I do the bulk of it while they nap or after they are put down for the night. My time is valuable. 
Zoe also likes to sit under my chair while I am computing, look up at me with her beautiful eyes, and remind me her time is valuable, too.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

> why it takes me so long to get the bed made


hee heee... Took me a second to recognize that sausage roll is a dog!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Marni said:


> Mine ride the blankets from the laundry room to the bedroom. Housework takes longer but is infinitely more fun. Nonetheless, I do the bulk of it while they nap or after they are put down for the night. My time is valuable.
> Zoe also likes to sit under my chair while I am computing, look up at me with her beautiful eyes, and remind me her time is valuable, too.


Your last line almost made me cry! How true it is.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*New Housmate Wants Princess Bed...*

...Zoe is thinking about sharing...


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Then Zoe Delivers an Insult, Instead*

Kiss it, Joy!!!


----------

